# Cat versus Heli



## Jazzey (Mar 26, 2010)

YouTube - Cat VS. Helicopter


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 26, 2010)

It reminded me of when my dogs were pups...We (my family and I) used to race little miniature sports cars - just to have them chase them in "hesitative" mode...*sigh*  I think I want a dog...


----------



## Daniel (Mar 26, 2010)

> I think I want a dog...


Or a hot priest who owns a dog


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 26, 2010)

:lol: No, not even close, Daniel - I do NOT want a hot priest.  Now, a good looking man, with all of the personality attributes to 'go with' - done deal. :lol:


----------



## Domo (Mar 26, 2010)

I want...............that helicopter


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 26, 2010)

Hmmm....for the low, low price of 10.99, you can find same 'said item' at your nearest Source (or equivalent in your own country)....

thanks for sharing in the "cutsy factor".... :lol:


----------



## Domo (Mar 26, 2010)

Well i had no idea what the whole priest thing was about...and i am not sure i want to ask!

I agree that you should get a puppy

YouTube - sleeping puppy...TOO CUTE!!!


----------

